# Right front leg limping



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Need more info to do any more than wild guessing. May not be anything to do with his feet.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

loosie said:


> Need more info to do any more than wild guessing. May not be anything to do with his feet.


I really don't know what else to tell you. I just thought maybe something would jump out at someone. The frog is defined on one side and then almost nothing on the other side. Like the hoof is grown into it I don't know. Lol. I guess I will see what the farrier says. Thanks anyway
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Are his feet & frogs all usually pretty similar? Are they wide & tough or narrow & soft? Level with heel buttresses or recessed? Does the odd one look eaten away on one side or as if it's been cut or torn off? Is that hoof any different from it's pair otherwise? Perhaps more upright, higher heeled? Can you post some hoof pics? Check out the link in my signature for tips on good critique pics.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

This frog is set in more were as the other is more level with hoof. It's as off the heel is higher if that makes since. I get pics tomorrow of all feet from diffrent angles. I would like you opinion because I want to know if this is something my farrier is doing. It's as if this hoof was missed sone how but I know it was trimmed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would definately have the farrier come out and do a good "exam" to find out if it is his hoof that is causing the offness. 

Did you check for any heat and swelling in his leg at all? This could also be a chiro issue. My TB will go "lame" on his front right, with no apparant reason at all. No heat, no swelling, just "off" on his front right - reaching short, etc, etc.

It's because of his hind end/hips/pelvis that goes out of alignment. I will have my Vet who is also a Chiro come out, and adjust him. *Poof* no more shortness or "offness" in his front end. 

I can't see his feet to say yay, or nay, nor am I a Farrier....but you're on the right path having Professionals come out and assess the situation.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

no..no heat.I will let yall know what the farrier says.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Bactira infection in his frog. Farrier said to get coppertox. And hoof flex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Only that one frog? Did the farrier say anything else? Pictures?


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep. The rest of the feet were fine. My phone was dead I'll get pics tomorrow. She said to put coppertox on the frog for 7 days and stay off him for a few weeks. It was bad. After she trimmed off all the nasty stuff away the tender part of his frog was exposed. It was all black and smelled horrible. She said it could have been he stepped on something and it caused a cut in the frog and bacteria got in and once it gets in it just spreads. All of his frog like the top part the part that we see is gone. It just pulled off. And she had to dig into his heal to get the infected area off if his foot. It looks ten times better now but you can still see how bad. I'll get pics of his good feet and his bad one to show. She said it's not something I need to be calling the vet out for right away. And I will have her come back out in three weeks to look at it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

I asked if I should put boots on him till this is healed and she said it wasn't nessassry because it's not so bad that he is limping when at a walk. Just when I'm on him. But what do you think. Should I put boots on him to protect that foot till it's healed. I mean it can't be comfy if he hits a rock or standing on hard ground which we have alot of because if the drought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Bactiria frog - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

